# What do ya'll think about Power Pro Depth-Hunter braid?



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I have my jigging reel spooled with it. just wondering if any of you use it and is it good?

Jim


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*PP*

I have used it on jigging rods before and worked just fine. Caught 100lb AJ with it.


----------

